# I don't even know where to start.



## MariaDelMar (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, I'm new both to the website and the sailing world. I've wanted to learn how to sail my entire life, tha'll be an unproductive 18 years. And boy am I scared! I'm not sure where to start, actually I have a vague idea, but I need to find out more more MOAAAAAR! Currently located in NYC, I am ready, willing and able to jump onto any opportunities out there (preferably ones that don't require a large financial input-for now, that is  ) So suggest are very very welcome, as the majority of people here are likely somewhet/very experienced. Thank you!!!!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Maria, I'm sure you will connect with some nice people from sailnet. You could also look up and find some yacht clubs in your area and see if you can connect in a club like setting Welcome to sailnet!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

MariaDelMar,
You did not specify that you wanted the name of the cheapest sailing school in NYC but here it is: SailNY - New York City's Community Sailing Association
They sail Soling 21' sailboats in the Hudson right by Manhattan. 
I have not yet joined their organization as I have too many boats of my own to look after. Sailny.org is where I will go when I have to give up my own sweethearts.


----------



## MariaDelMar (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the advice! Keep it coming!!!!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are still interested come the thaw (spring) we may be able to take you on a ride on our Tartan 27' up by the Tappan Zee bridge.
Absent that I would definitely check out Roger Roistacher and sailny.org.


----------



## MariaDelMar (Nov 5, 2009)

Caleb, it would be great if you could do that. I am starting to buy books to get some theory in, so that I am not clueless when I end up in some ship yard! Not a lot of schools are offering classes anymore... Ugh, I hate winter.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The first thing to do is gather knowledge. As you have typed it's late in the year for lessons. Be like a sponge, and suck up all the free knowledge you can. Buy, or use the library for books.

Lessons are the easiest way to start for hands on. The time is dedicated to you gathering knowledge. Then start getting onto boats. Once you start getting on boats try, and make sure you get on different boats. All boats differ, and so do sailor's style. Some are Capt. Bligh, and some a very easy going. BEST WISHES in the future, but do beware.......*IT'S ADDICTING*...  ...*i2f*


----------

